# Water butt filter



## BlueMikey (Jan 23, 2010)

I currently use a 3 tank water butt setup and love it, especially bing on a water meter it's a godsend!

My only issue is that I have my joining pipes towards th top and occasionally get a little rubbish going across, was wondering what people use as filters?

I've tried tights and even the metal from a kitchen sieve so after any ideas! 

Cheers.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

old tights and a rubber o ring or similar..


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

could you use a Large inline fuel filter?

http://qedmotorsport.co.uk/qed-shop...g-ancillaries/glass-inline-filter-6-10mm-ends

something along the lines of this as they have removeable metal filters to allow cleaning aswell.

Edit: or even better (and cheaper)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Performance-S...857794&cguid=ec39fa3212e0a47a44d322c3ff0a61d2

just need to find one with larger inlets and outlets


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

or if the budget can allow maybe something along the lines of

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Water-filter-...083?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item27a5485723


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Screwfix

http://beta.screwfix.com/p/high-capacity-water-filter-kit-10/16747

I put some of the green scotchbrite on the downpipe to filter out most of it first though


----------

